# nail bed repair?



## calicoder10 (Mar 2, 2016)

Does the MD have to suture the nail down to report nail bed repair.  I have a chart where the MD debrided the nail bed and the reattached the nail with dermabond.  Would this be considered a repair?

Thanks


----------



## Kiracodes (Mar 3, 2016)

*Unfortunately it is not.*

I am looking at the Optum Emergency Med coding companion for 11760 (nail bed repair). It states

"The physician repairs a damaged nail bed. The physician removes the damaged and surrounding nail from the nail bed. The nail bed is sutured into correct position. Bleeding is controlled through electrocautery and the wound is dressed."

You question was if the nail needs to be sutured back down, but you did not state that the nail bed was actually repaired. Only that the bed was debrided. That vital portion of the procedure not being performed is what makes this not a nail bed repair.


Kira Flint CPC, COC, CEDC
----------------------------------
Emergency Medicine Coding Trainer


----------



## kak6 (Mar 13, 2016)

*I would consider procedure performed and code 11760*



Kiracodes said:


> I am looking at the Optum Emergency Med coding companion for 11760 (nail bed repair). It states
> 
> "The physician repairs a damaged nail bed. The physician removes the damaged and surrounding nail from the nail bed. The nail bed is sutured into correct position. Bleeding is controlled through electrocautery and the wound is dressed."
> 
> ...


----------

